# 28krs



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello all and thanks for an awesome forum. You all did a much better job of talking me into an Outback than my salesman did Ha Ha! I haven't takin it home yet but I will soon. I think I might have to wait until the hurricane/tropical storm passes before I can get insurance on it LOL. I picked the 28KRS with Havana interior so I'm also a new ROO'r yeah! I'm originally from eastern Tennessee and now live in coastal South Carolina so I plan to do a lot of camping in these areas. Anyway, thanks again for such a great resource and I hope to see some of you all on the road.

Brain


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the group





















TheBrain

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad you found us









Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on the new Roo!







We love ours








Welcome to Outbackers and post often...
Dawn


----------



## Chris1bea95 (Jun 7, 2006)

We opted for the little brother 23KRS. Welcome, I am new to the site but have picked up a lot of good information.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Wellcome








To Outbackers 
Happy Outbackin
















willie


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome to the club......

You will love your new toy!!!

Happy Outbacking!!

Tim


----------



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the good wishes! Testing my signature....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

WELCOME!!!

Glad to have you with us.

Mark


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on the new 'ROO








Get that baby home, load 'er up and go enjoy!


----------



## JRO (Oct 12, 2006)

TheBrain said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes! Testing my signature....


I'm planning to purchase the same in the next couple of months. Can I ask what deal you made on your purchase. I need help to avoid paying too much.

Thanks,
JRO


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 28KRS TheBrain









Don


----------



## gberiksen (Oct 15, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know I called Lakeshore today about a 28krs and Marci quoted $19,500 and delivered to Oklahoma City was another $1,235 or so. Don't remember the exact number but close enough. The local dealer here was selling the 06 close-out for $22,500 at the winter closeout rv show here in Oklahoma City. I still need to go talk to them and see if they will match price or how close they will come. I would of course still have to pay local taxes but still not bad. Under $21,000 ready to go.

Greg


----------

